# need opinions! OTTB



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

bump for the night


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

cute horse, has reasonably fluid and relaxed movement. 

I have some concern about his left knee. it looks swollen, or a bit crooked on that leg. could be absolutely nothing, but something to point out to the vet if you do a PPE. his neck ties in low, and he's downhill. you can improve his neck somewhat, but he will always be heavier on the forehand. 

otherwise, I like him, and if he has a good personality and vets clean on that knee, you might consider him. some thbds make great trail horses.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> cute horse, has reasonably fluid and relaxed movement.
> 
> I have some concern about his left knee. it looks swollen, or a bit crooked on that leg. could be absolutely nothing, but something to point out to the vet if you do a PPE. his neck ties in low, and he's downhill. you can improve his neck somewhat, but he will always be heavier on the forehand.
> 
> otherwise, I like him, and if he has a good personality and vets clean on that knee, you might consider him. some thbds make great trail horses.


Thank you!
And yes i think he is slightly pigeon toed on that leg. Ill look at his knee again next time i go out there, but i wanna say it may just be the shadowing? maybe, maybe not. 
****
Heres the other horse i was looking at too:
granted the TB is a tad more expensive. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/possible-purchase-apha-360265/

and i am going to look at this mare wed. (shes the most expensive) 
Registered Quarter Horse
****

Which out of the three looks to be the most promising?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally? I like the QH, but, then, I am partial to them. Guess it depends on if you want one ready to go or one that needs work. Sounds like she is ready to go. Of course ALWAYS get a PPE.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a bad horse. Has a rear end!! Needs more filling out and he will look much better. 

His neck has a dip in front of his withers. This will improve with feed and work. His peak of croup is a little far back. Shoulder is adequate. Feet seem a bit on the small side (REALLY look at his feet and the thickness of his hoof walls!). His bone is a bit light for his body. He is ever so slightly down hill in build.. but again, not bad. 

He has a correct hind leg. Yes. CORRECT. Not over straight, not camped and adequate angulation. Knees and hocks are a bit far from the ground. 

Head looks HUGE but that is how the photos are taken.. because I don't think that is how he really is. 

Not a bad horse. Will look better with feed and work.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

From this angle, I thought his feet looked plenty big enough!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You may be right. I would check them is my only point. Having had a TB with poor feet and not much to nail to and unable to ride her bare foot.. when it looks at all like it might be an issue.. well easy enough to check!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I had one of those too….his shoes cost more than mine, and he was CONSTANTLY losing them. Native Dancer line, IMO.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

They are bred to run fast and turn left....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup! and he did that REALLY well. lol


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

thank you guys!
And he has shoes on now, but ill check his feet!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought his feet looked tiny also, been there dealt with that with my TB! Would never do it again. If it were me I would pass just on the feet alone, no hoof no horse. But I do hunter/jumper and I think you just want to ride for pleasure so it shouldn't be a big deal for you.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Ill check out out when i go back there. Is there anything else good about him? Or bad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I like his bottom, it reminds me of my tb  I would not be concerned about hooves as many can grow very strong hooves if given the chance and correct diet and movement (although I am talking barefoot not shod). Thin soles and poor horn growth tend to be diet and management not genetic.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks he looks a little under weight?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Zexious said:


> Am I the only one that thinks he looks a little under weight?


 No, I agree, but underweight can be fixed unless there is an underlying problem.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You didn't say what experience you've had in horse ownership. If you are new to it, I would recommend buying the 13yo QH. He looks ready to immediately show. The OTTB needs lots more training. He is NOT paying attention while loose lunging, but I like him better than the grey. I like the OTTB, but they can come with baggage and injuries. If you get RFD.tv or HR.tv you might want to watch BOTH what people are doing training untouched Mustangs--"Mustang Challenge" horses--and horses that seriously need retraining, to see how much trouble the retraining is. Just FYI. =D


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Corporal said:


> You didn't say what experience you've had in horse ownership. If you are new to it, I would recommend buying the 13yo QH. He looks ready to immediately show. The OTTB needs lots more training. He is NOT paying attention while loose lunging, but I like him better than the grey. I like the OTTB, but they can come with baggage and injuries. If you get RFD.tv or HR.tv you might want to watch BOTH what people are doing training untouched Mustangs--"Mustang Challenge" horses--and horses that seriously need retraining, to see how much trouble the retraining is. Just FYI. =D


oh sorry. Im new to this forum, i keep forgetting you guys know nothing about me! lol
Well, i have owned an OTTB before and work with MANY of them. I have work with a BLM mustang also. Ridden ALOT of different horses. 
I also would NOT say im am an expert nor an advanced rider/trainer. (some trainers i have had, had classified me as advanced though.) But i always believe there is so much more i can and need to learn first. 

I also wouldnt say i am a trainer, but yes i have trained many horses too. 

What i am trying to say is i can handle the fact the TB as well as the Grey are green horses and will need work. 
I will be looking for a good trainer to be working under also. 

I have not yet seen the QH mare, she SOUNDS ready to show, but that doesnt always mean she is. 
I am hoping to go see her wednesday, weather permitting, and will know more then. 

What i am wanting in a horse sounds more like what the QH will be (ready to jump in and ride down a trail or show) But again i have never see her. I could NOT click with her or she could be crazy? Plus something isnt "drawing" me to her like the geldings. 

I have seen the grey and the TB, both i have ridden and feel comfortable that i can bring them along nicely. 
Also they are already located at the barn where i would like to board at.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

In that case, I prefer the OTTB.


----------

